

Apple adds U2 SOI removal webpage - QuadDamaged
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29208540

======
QuadDamaged
I would just like to point-out that there's incredible phishing opportunities
with this. The page asks for iCloud username + password, and is a 'hot' news
topic.

